# Whos going boxing day shoping?



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I am going to be going on a boxing day fish tour tomorrow, Just wondering who eles is going to be out there?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll probably do some shopping.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

No way!

There is really no amount of money that I could save to get me out in that craziness.

People seem to get all angry then go out.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

We're probably gonna do Mississauga, Oakville, and Hamilton. I don't REALLY need anything but what the heck. I'm bringing a friend and 2 friends of the friend, and possibly my hubby, so it'll be a fun and chaotic group but I already told them they'd be walking if I find something nice and need the space


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm gonna try and sneak out for a quick jaunt down to SUM... need some lightbulbs and maybe something else I don't need will find me and get bought...

Unless I find something I REALLY need at factorydirect or something. Just checking the flyers now...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Salt. Need salt. And SPS. And if I get a chance go I'd like to hit up NAFB for some hermit crabs. But definitely SUM, but right after some shopping at the Eaton Center in the morning


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Just got back, I got plants, fish, filters, substrate, lights, CO2 regulator, and prime. Now I am good to go for a while.

Unfortunently my wife triped on a box at Aquactic Kingdom and the people at the store only thought to ask for some one to fix the net basket that broke her fall.

All in all was worth the drive in Toronto, I am getting better cosidering my hom town is 5000 and two hors from a larger city lol.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

My shopping spree was tempered by my stressing about the unpleasant grinding noise my truck started to make just as we arrived at our first stop  The voice in my head kept saying "this could be expensiiiiiive"...
I did, however, get a 300w Jager heater for my brute sw tub, and a crapload of frozen food...all with wagjags, so $110 was only $55, and it was money already spent and forgotten


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pjs*

was at pjs scarb town center today , john had some good deals on 100 w submersable heater ( elite ) Brand 15 bucks ,cycle food 26 g john is a good guy to deal with ,i enjoy my visits to pjs stc but today was not on fish tour 
cheers 
tom


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

went to SUM...didn't see anything i thought worth waiting in that crazy line...then off to big als at steeles...then to big als on kennedy...got some arrow crabs and a sea urchin.....then BACK to SUM..for some anenomes....and couldn't resist getting the coral cat shark


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I actually got lots of stuff .__. Im still not done aha.

I got:

A brand new 30 gal starter kit from Big Als + Wooden stand
Crested Gecko Baby 18" x18" x24" Exo Terra 
Three fake hanging plants for gecko,magnetic food dish holder,substrate, bendable vines,grape vine wood
Pastel Ball Python and A 30 Gall Python starter kit

I probably spent over 300 at least. Oh, by the way. The Pastel Ball python I got free! Blew my mind! I went into BA's and some breeder was there and gaveit to me and said merry christmas =o


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

J-Miles-21 said:


> ....and couldn't resist getting the coral cat shark


Really? How big was it? Let's see the pics to prove it!!!


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

hahaha y would I lie

its about a foot long
fed it some shrimp last night..ate it right out of the pinchers
50% off at SUM...60 bucks..how could I not..even if it meant a complete re-scaping of my tank


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

ooo, nice shark =o


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

J-Miles-21 said:


> hahaha y would I lie
> 
> its about a foot long
> fed it some shrimp last night..ate it right out of the pinchers
> 50% off at SUM...60 bucks..how could I not..even if it meant a complete re-scaping of my tank


Very nice! You are one lucky guy!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Angelic said:


> I actually got lots of stuff .__. Im still not done aha.
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...


Wow nice score! Lucky you lol!



J-Miles-21 said:


> hahaha y would I lie
> 
> its about a foot long
> fed it some shrimp last night..ate it right out of the pinchers
> 50% off at SUM...60 bucks..how could I not..even if it meant a complete re-scaping of my tank


Nice! I was suprised there was none who wanted to buy Ken's adult emperor angels at 50% off.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice yes, except ive never had a snake and although EVERYONE says they are docile snakes and when they picked him up he was fine i'm still nervous  I'm going to force myself to get over it as he's too pretty to sell or give away 

The 30 gal isnt scaped at all, was gonna get these two awesome branchy pieces of driftwood for it that I saw at BA's but I spent all my money on the snake starter kit ._. so I said it's gonna be gone by tommorow my dad of course, insisted I was being ridiculous and it wouldnt be gone that fast. Came back next day and it was gone, not that i was surprised or anything


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Angelic said:


> Nice yes, except ive never had a snake and although EVERYONE says they are docile snakes and when they picked him up he was fine i'm still nervous  I'm going to force myself to get over it as he's too pretty to sell or give away
> 
> The 30 gal isnt scaped at all, was gonna get these two awesome branchy pieces of driftwood for it that I saw at BA's but I spent all my money on the snake starter kit ._. so I said it's gonna be gone by tommorow my dad of course, insisted I was being ridiculous and it wouldnt be gone that fast. Came back next day and it was gone, not that i was surprised or anything


I've had a ball python before and you'll be fine as long are you're gentle. Just make sure you don't make any sudden movements when you are trying to pick it up lol. Oh and don't handle mice before handling the snake.  I'm speaking from experience lol....

I'm sure BA will have a new shipment of manzanita dw in no time. I'll keep an eye out for it as well.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I've had a ball python before and you'll be fine as long are you're gentle. Just make sure you don't make any sudden movements when you are trying to pick it up lol. Oh and don't handle mice before handling the snake.  I'm speaking from experience lol....
> 
> I'm sure BA will have a new shipment of manzanita dw in no time. I'll keep an eye out for it as well.


I actually got my name on the waiting list so when a new shipment comes in they'll call me ;D

I was actually told to feed him in a seperarte feeding tank or container so that when I put my hand in his tank he wont think im yummy food =P Also i'm not going to hold the rat pup (the breIeder said feed him a rat pup) I'm going to get like tongs or something cause I dont want my fingers anywhere near his face because thats the only time they really bite , by accident of course ;P


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

Had a boa constrictor 2 ball pythons, corns, Bearded dragon, Leapord gekos, Mali uromastx.

To this day I trip when picking up a reptile. Iv ben bit at least 10 times by the boa, But the balls were nice.

So I got rid of it all and got into fishtanks. 

lol

preety picture btw


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I have other reptiles, I'm not scared of any lizards or geckos etc just snakes since I have NEVER had them. I've had 20+ species of reptiles besides snakes  The fact you got bit makes me scared but boas are very different in terms of temperament,no? =P

I have to feed him for the first time tmrw, so I gotta pick him up 0_0 He's really shy more than anything, even when he was handled at the pet store 
he was more shy and burried his head in his body which im not surprised.

(he didnt actually come from BA's, the breeder has a friend who works there and he was meeting someone to give him the snake but he was late so they got fed up and gave it to me) 

I hate that i'm back into reptiles seeing as i'm already obsessed with fish. I've spent at least 500 bucks on fish and reptiles this month =/ I gotta know when to draw the line =(


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

it's not that bad to get bit by a snake...

a corn snake feels like a needle poking

a columbian boa feels like a knife piercing

as for ball python, I never got bitten by one


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

pretty sure most people havent been bit by ball pythons seeing as they are really docile  As long as its not the knife piercing kinda pain I'll survive ;P Its more the strike that scares me not the pain of getting bit by one aha


Im trying to think of a name for him right now >o<


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

U ppl are nuts, Iv never been shanked,




YET...


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

shiver905 said:


> U ppl are nuts, Iv never been shanked,
> 
> YET...


LOL, yet ;P I'm pretty sure (positive actually) that I am exaggerating because I have never had a snake therefore never been bit by one  Guaranteed i'll take it out, feed it and then laugh at how nervous I was over something a shy as a ball python lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I bought a new filter, and just picked up a M&tta [email protected] for my older brother as a thank you gift for the very very special fish he bought me.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> it's not that bad to get bit by a snake...
> 
> a corn snake feels like a needle poking
> 
> ...


Your posts scare me lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> I bought a new filter, and just picked up a M&tta [email protected] for my older brother as a thank you gift for the very very special fish he bought me.


a ST datnoid?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> a ST datnoid?


No that's his cup if tea not mine lol

I will post a pick if the beast this week


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> No that's his cup if tea not mine lol
> 
> I will post a pick if the beast this week


I got to meet your brother someday!


----------

